# Punked by the Skunk/ Revenge of the Anglers



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

A group of us decided the best way to end the old year and start the new would be out on the beach doing some sharking! We hit the beach down in Pcola and by 5:00pm we were dropping loads of bloody Bonita into the gulf. We had 10 shark rods lined up down the beach by shortly after dark and we started construction if multiple shelters in anticipation of the coming rain. At 6:24 I made the call that in 36 mins we would be brawling sharks! Glad I did not put $ on that call! 7:00 nothing!! 8,9,10, nothing! So I'm thinking midnight bite.......nothing!!!! We fished until 8:00am and the only clicker that sounded all night was when I grabbed one of the 9/0s line and ran down the beach to make 2 big guys fight there way out of a small tent, good for a laugh but no sharks!!! Around 9:00 we started loading gear wreaking of SKUNK and made the painfull drive back to crest view. As we get back to CV the weather is improving but morale is way down! John and I start the long process of washing down gear and discussing our beating. At some point as I was carrying gear back to the garage I noticed John was taking the gear back out of the garage and putting it back in the truck. You gotta love Marines!! Defeat was not an option!!! And back to the gulf we went! We hit Destin about 4:00pm and by 5 we had the same cursed Bonita soaking again. The first hook up was as I was putting dry clothes on in the truck. I return to find John hooked up on my 309/0 and this shark bolts straight at the beach so fast that John can't keep up! It runs up in the wave shakes its head and shakes the poorly set hook and leaves. So I go put wet clothes back on add my new penn rod to the arsenal and run both baits out in the dark gulf. As I pull the yak back up on the beach the 309 goes off again and John grabs it and I quickly run over and repo my soon to be fish on rod. As I'm waiting my new penn starts screaming and John runs over and sets the hook and he is Fish On!!! At that point the 309/0 starts screaming again and we are doubled up!!!! Well that didn't last long, I lost my shark soon after! Butt after an amazing brawl John lands a great looking roughly 7' hog of a sandbar shark on my new Penn! After some quick pics she was safely released. 15 minutes later Johns TLD goes off and I run over and grab the rod flip the lever and its on again! The shark makes a blazing run under heavy drag and takes the glow stick a good 75 yards into the gulf! About 20 minutes later I land shark number 2 another 6'+ sandbar shark and the skunk smell is gone!!!!!! We waited around a bit longer to see if the other massive baits would get hit but no luck. What a great way to start the New Year! UGLY


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

This is the big girl John caught on my Penn set up. You like that massive reel?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Great story Don. Always love reading your posts & glad you guys got on some good sharks! Awesome way to start the new year.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Glad the rod is working out for you Ugly. One of my favorites. Light tackle RULES! BTW...that's a Penn Pro Guide Series rod designed for Kings and such. I've said it before and I'll say it again...you are The Man!

God bless you and happy New Year my friend.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Awesome write up Don. Looks like John's got the fever now! Nice sharks


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh YEAH !!!! Congrats John !!!! Hate I missed it...Don, I ain't even gonna say it...haha..Glad you got revenge.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Don was that on a Penn 309..? That's amazing..!!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ocean Master said:


> Don was that on a Penn 309..? That's amazing..!!


 hey Keith that 309 is a monster compared to the litte Rhino that Is on the Penn right now! That is a shiny nickel for size comparison!

And Joe......I love my new Penn Pro Angler!!!!!! Thanks again! UGLY


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Wish I could have made it again. But Saturday is looking like a good turn out and hopefully some toothy visitors on the sand


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

At least somebody didn't get skunked. Sounds like a big ole New Year day save. Great report Don! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Here's the pissed off Sandy that I caught on Johns TLD rig. She fought harder on the beach than in the water! Also one my better I haven't slept in 30+ hours crazed shark fisherman/ krusty the clown poses!!!! UGLY


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Bahaha!!! Geeze Don... Great pic bro LOL !!!! Great catch as always..congrats...


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

How did I miss this post a few days ago?? great fish don.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jun 26, 2013)

Just goes to show you don't need reels with dinner plate sized- side plates to land big toothy critters. Nice report!!


----------

